# After the dentist....!!!!



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2008)

I had my wisdom-tooth removed (or cut) today!!!! It was totally enclosed into the gums, but fortunatelly the operation was smooth!! It does not hurt now but too much blood. I've already had one extracted and now there are another two to go...!!!!
AAAAAAA...Is there any lucky one that does not have any of these (nasty...) teeth??? From birth???


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 7, 2008)

Good for you! I had mine removed eight years ago.


Ramon


----------



## Candace (Jul 7, 2008)

I had 4 removed at once, when I was a senior in high school. All 4 had to be cut out. I was miserable for at least a month afterwards:< So, I feel for you-a little.oke: And I had it done with novacaine only. It prepared me for childbirth 

You'll find you'll probably lose a little weight because you won't feel up to eating hard things.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2008)

_Candace:_ All at once...???? WOW... That must have hurt a lot...!!!! You are brave!!!!!  Thanks for the tips...


----------



## Candace (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know about the brave part...I don't think they gave me an option. And since I was still in mother's care she made the decisions. Now that I think back on it she probably had me do it all at once because we couldn't affort multiple visits, operations and anesthesia. Being poor sucked.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2008)

I had mine removed all on one day too when I was about 30. Novacaine and laughing gas. The roots were all wrapped around bone, and they had to be taken out in pieces. The worst part was that my gums didn't seal off the holes to my sinuses in my upper jaw, and when I went to rinse my mouth out, water came dribbling out of my nose.:sob:

I had to go back and get the bone spurs ground down and gums stitched.

I was back at it about a week later. My advice is to give yourself an extra day of rest after you feel better. Most of the people I knew who felt great and dashed back into work a day or two later came down with bad cases of flu and ended up taking time off for that.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 7, 2008)

I had all 4 pulled at the same time but I was 16-17 yrs. old at the time. It went well, I went to work that day. Last week I had a tooth pulled that abscessed twice. I crossed my fingers that it wouldn't shatter, as it had a large old filling. Luck was with me, (& maybe a damn good dentist!) it came out intact & I had no troubles, went to work that night!
I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2008)

I feel you all suffered!!! Aouch...!!! The dentists here do not recommend taking off all at once, not even the ones at the same side...!!! Thank you for the tips and rose thanks for the fingrer crossing...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2008)

I still have to have the dental work done and I'm loathing it!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 7, 2008)

I had two removed the same day but they both just popped out...had grown in sideways and were facing my cheeks.

My son was born missing 13 adult teeth, including his wisdom teeth. At 19 years he is now ready for implants so he can have a full set of teeth. Imagine growing up, through elementary and high school missing all those teeth. The only teeth he has on the bottom jaw are his eye teeth and two molars...and the eye teeth had to be surgically extracted over a few years from his jaw bone. The bullying and cruelty was awful but he's now a stronger young man becuase of it. Kids can be so cruel.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> AAAAAAA...Is there any lucky one that does not have any of these (nasty...) teeth??? From birth???


I never had any wisdom teeth, so I have an excuse for not being wise...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 7, 2008)

Had all four of mine out at once too about 12 years ago. Two were badly impacted and had a bone infection in my lower jaw. Ate ham for dinner the same night. Was also under the zombie-like influence of Tylox. Takes more than pain to keep my appetite down. I was out cold since they had to grind back the infection. Jaw hurt like hell from being jacked open, but the site pain was bearable. Woke up silly as ever- hitting on the techs and nurses and demanded I wouldn't leave until they gave me the teeth they collected. I was escorted by the big male nurse and my mom (laughing her butt off) through the back door. 

On another dental note: Logan (our very active 19 month old) chipped his front top left tooth on the 4th climbing at the playground. He was over it quickly, but mom and I are still worked up about it. No bleeding or exposed nerves, so he'll have a "hockey smile" until his permanents come in. 

-Ernie


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 8, 2008)

I kept all my wisdom teeth....then about 10 years ago I started getting pains in a back tooth....put up with it, but finally it just started to get worse. But, you know how pain is in your mouth, very hard to pinpoint which tooth. the dentist tapped on the tooth I thought it was, but I felt OK...then he tapped on the wisdom tooth...I yelled. he said that's it! and tapped it again...I yelled again. He told me that whatever the problem was, I needed to get the tooth out...so he sent me to the oral surgeon. The surgeon's x-ray showed that the wisdom tooth was cracked. So....he shot me full of novocaine, and had me go to the waiting room. Called me back 10 minutes later...I said it still hurt just as much, so he gave me another shot. 10 minutes later, he called me back...I said I still felt it just as much. He pulled it then anyway while I screamed and pounded on the chair....felt fine as soon as the tooth came out....the moral of the whole story? Don't see an oral surgeon near closing time.........Take care, Eric


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 8, 2008)

As I read your "mouth" stories I feel lucky... and that mine is not so serious so far...!!!!! Thanks for the support in this way... I wish all of you not to pass through such painful and annoying experiences again.
I wish that the "no pain no gain" was not always true as far as mouth issues are concerned....


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2008)

Eric, that's a great moral! LOL. Not really funny but a good story. 

I had mine out, all four, in college. It was during spring break but I came back to mid-terms and had a mouth full of holes. I got an A on my anthro exam, hopped up on vicodin. I think I actually studdied better on drugs! :rollhappy:

The most annoying thing was waiting for those holes to close up while trying to eat meanwhile.

Well, Than, I guess you can say we can all relate! Get better soon, dear!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 8, 2008)

When I was 16 (a VERY long time ago) I had all 4 wisdom teeth removed. They hadn't been causing me problems yet but none had emerged, they were angled forward directly into the next tooth. They put me out completely, sodium pentothal I think, so I don't remember the process except for some vague memory of pressure and crunching sounds. The pain pills made me nauseous so I stopped taking them after the first dose, and I was eating a peanut butter and jelly sandwich as soon as my stomach calmed down. I never had any visible swelling or bruising, and I don't recall any other problems. A little of the 16 year old healing ability would have come in handy after my surgery last year.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 8, 2008)

_PaphMadMan:_ I hope the surgury was not for sth too serious and that you are completely ok now...

_Heather:_ Thanks... I am having problem now in eating and I can say that I feel way too hungry compared to the days that my mouth was in good order...!!!! Maybe it is just in my mind... And it is just one hole...

The unfortunate thing somehow is that is has not stopped bleeding and it is annoying in a way... Tomorrow is a new day...

SMILE....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 8, 2008)

One thing I must say about extractions..and besides that wisdom tooth, I had a fractured molar pulled 2 months ago....I never felt any pain after the extractions were over...not a bit...not that I complained about getting vicodin for it though..................Eric


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 8, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> _PaphMadMan:_ I hope the surgury was not for sth too serious and that you are completely ok now...



I developed an aortic dissection and required emergency surgery. That's what killed John Ritter (actor) a few years ago when he got incorrect treatment. I was luckier. They split open my chest, replaced part of my aorta, repaired the heart valve that had been damaged and I also survived a week of hospital food. It was nearly 3 months before I could return to work even part time. I'm feeling pretty good these days, and with proper medical care I may yet live to a ripe old age, or it could happen again and I might not be so lucky. I don't wait for seedlings to bloom anymore, I buy plants in bud. 

More than you probably wanted to know, but thanks for asking...


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 9, 2008)

_PaphMadMan:_ So it is a brand new start for you... I like new starts... Just give your body what it wants (e.g. good food is the most important, no fears and anxiety, no smoking and alcohol etc), so that you show it that you love it and it will reward you with a splendid health...

With a balanced diet and good mood everything will turn out OK!!!! Believe me...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 9, 2008)

I almost couldn’t look at this… I saw “dentist” and fear them, which is funny because I’ve had eight teeth out total (big German teeth in a petite English mouth) and none of it was too monumental (probably my irrational anxiety over what might go wrong as per usual). How I found my oral surgeon was funny though. I knew I had to get my wisdom teeth out before I was dropped from my parents’ insurance, but I put it off, and off, and off… It just so happened an oral surgeon practicing near Ann Arbor found my art at a gallery in South Haven when vacationing and wanted commissions, so he was given my address. After realizing he was a nice guy, I figured, hey, it’s not going to get any more comfortable than this, so I stepped up to the task—all that really hurt was the IV going in and what the insurance didn’t cover he took in a painting instead of cash, so my covering the bill didn't hurt either. It was a weird but oddly comforting experience showing up at his office and seeing my drawings on the walls! I don’t think I ever used up my Vicodin prescription either, it was that un-traumatic (my filling was more tender afterwards, but I suspect the guy who did that was a bit of a sadist). Needless to say I floss and brush like crazy to avoid as many procedures as possible! biothanasis is right--there's no substitute for taking care of yourself physically and mentally (though the no alcohol suggestion is right out).


----------

